# How many musos on forum?



## Neal (4/5/16)

Hello good people,

Have noticed in a couple of posts I have seen that we have a number of musicians on forum. Would be interesting to know what instrument you guys (and girls) play and what style you are into. Also who are your influences. To start things off I have played guitar for over 40 years (damn, why am I still so shit?) into hard bop jazz, influences are Wes Montgomery, Kenny Burrell and most of the late fifties players. Just to get things into perspective I played in a three chord punk band in the early eighties so I am by no means an elitist, my all time favourite band being The Clash. Look forward to your responses (or not).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

Cool thread! I've been playing (attempting) the bass for almost 13 years now. I like deep, rythmic lines and barely ever move away from the top two strings, no slapping (although Fieldy from Korn does a great job at that) and none of that funky popping like the Flea (but love the band and it might just be insane jealousy at his skills). I can appreciate everything from swing and big band, to deep hip hop, but mostly metal (in particular folk metal). And in saying that I played in a grunge band for a while! 

I think part of my problem is that my influences change every year or so, and therefore have never managed to excel at one style in particular!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (4/5/16)

Been playing drums for the past 40years, however, don't get much time to indulge these days (family!). My favourite style would be pop rock and simple rythmic drum patterns. Dig guys like Ringo, Keith Moon, Charlie Watts, John Bonham (best muscial drummer I can think off), Neil Peart and off course many others. I have two kits ( Tama and Mapex)with Zildijian and Paiste cymbals. Waiting for my daughter to grow up a bit more and will get back into making noise for the neighbours to enjoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (4/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Cool thread! I've been playing (attempting) the bass for almost 13 years now. I like deep, rythmic lines and barely ever move away from the top two strings, no slapping (although Fieldy from Korn does a great job at that) and none of that funky popping like the Flea (but love the band and it might just be insane jealousy at his skills). I can appreciate everything from swing and big band, to deep hip hop, but mostly metal (in particular folk metal). And in saying that I played in a grunge band for a while!
> 
> I think part of my problem is that my influences change every year or so, and therefore have never managed to excel at one style in particular!


You must watch Dave Matthews Band's bassist! 

Next level stuff 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ezekiel (4/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> You must watch Dave Matthews Band's bassist!
> 
> Next level stuff
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk



Yeah, that guy is insane. Well, the whole band is, they do pretty nice stuff. Did you catch them when they were here 2-3 years ago? Was an insane show!



Neal said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> Have noticed in a couple of posts I have seen that we have a number of musicians on forum. Would be interesting to know what instrument you guys (and girls) play and what style you are into. Also who are your influences. To start things off I have played guitar for over 40 years (damn, why am I still so shit?) into hard bop jazz, influences are Wes Montgomery, Kenny Burrell and most of the late fifties players. Just to get things into perspective I played in a three chord punk band in the early eighties so I am by no means an elitist, my all time favourite band being The Clash. Look forward to your responses (or not).



Have also noticed and met quite a number of musicians in the vaping world. I used to spot @Lingogrey often vaping at gigs, but actually only met him for the first time at a meet.
Must've been fun playing in the eighties - dunno how the scene was back then in SA, but historically it seemed like a great time to me, many awesome and divergent trends in music came from way back then. Quite enjoy The Clash, but don't have many of their stuff. Loved the late eighties/early nineties grunge and alternative scene - guys like Nick Cave and Tom Waits. 

And kudo's on 40 years of guitar! Damn man, that's crazy. Unfortunately though, one of the biggest cons of vaping is this:




You just can't. It doesn't work. Not the same with a vape...  On the other hand, you can just use old strings for coils! (Hence the _Clapton_ coil... )

(_Edit: Please don't use old guitar strings for coils. I was just kidding. Rather use viola strings - you'll give them more use that way)_



Stosta said:


> Cool thread! I've been playing (attempting) the bass for almost 13 years now. I like deep, rythmic lines and barely ever move away from the top two strings, no slapping (although Fieldy from Korn does a great job at that) and none of that funky popping like the Flea (but love the band and it might just be insane jealousy at his skills). I can appreciate everything from swing and big band, to deep hip hop, but mostly metal (in particular folk metal). And in saying that I played in a grunge band for a while!
> 
> I think part of my problem is that my influences change every year or so, and therefore have never managed to excel at one style in particular!



Yeah, I don't like playing like Flea, but man, that guy really, really plays insane. I'm not a big followers of bassists, but Flea and Justin Chancellor from TOOL is probably the only ones I actually know their names + love everything they do. I'm a massive, massive Tool + A Perfect Circle fan. Fell out of the metal scene a few years ago, though, but have to wonder what the hell is folk metal? Like symphonic metal? Or are we talking lutes here? Sounds interesting!

Anyway, I did quite a lot of session rock violin (Its a thing! Who knew, right?) work 10 years ago, made some money and eventually bought myself an upright (double) bass. Currently the principle bassist of the Gauteng Philharmonic Orchestra, and mostly playing classical gigs. I miss the rock scene very much, but its much more difficult making money there. I do love playing jazz though! If anyone in the PTA region is interested, we are playing a light jazz show at the end of May in the wine cellar at the Centurion Theatre. Don't think it is a particularly vape-friendly venue, or I would've tried to gun for a Vape Meet + Wine & Jazz evening. 



(Filthy hipsters)

Btw, for any jazz lovers in Gauteng, do yourself a favour and visit The Orbit in Braamfontein sometime. One of the coolest jazz clubs to hit JHB in a looooong time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal (4/5/16)

Mate, I wish I was Tom Waits. Love his stuff and he has my vote as the coolest man in the universe. Blue Valentines is in my top 3 all time best songs, the man is amazing. Good to know we have some people of taste on the forum.


----------



## Lingogrey (4/5/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Yeah, that guy is insane. Well, the whole band is, they do pretty nice stuff. Did you catch them when they were here 2-3 years ago? Was an insane show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol @Ezekiel - I CRINGE in embarrassment at my careless 'cloud blowing' on my newly acquired (then) Subox Mini kit in those days last year and you were so stealthy that I had no idea that you vaped (I would like to think that I've grown up a bit since ). Jumping topics, the DMB show 2-3 years ago was awesome and @rogue zombie - I completely agree with you; I almost never hear / see Stefan Lessard getting any praise, but IMHO he is one of the most musical and melodic rock bassists around!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (4/5/16)

@Ezekiel oh hell yes, I was present for DMB Jhb!
Its my favourite band (which is quite a statement from someone who lives for music across genres)
I will never forget, the year Under The Table and Dreaming was released, a older cousin went to the States, came back with two Albums of bands I never knew - DMB and Hootie and The Blowfish. From the first drumming and lyrics, I was a DMB fan.

The rest of the bands' instrumentals led me to get into Jazz.

@Lingogrey Lessard was practically a child when he was brought into DMB - a band with some of the most extradionary muscisians. So you must know how amazing he is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/5/16)

Talking of outstanding musos... Carter Beauford's drum kit. Insane!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (4/5/16)

Neal said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> Have noticed in a couple of posts I have seen that we have a number of musicians on forum. Would be interesting to know what instrument you guys (and girls) play and what style you are into. Also who are your influences. To start things off I have played guitar for over 40 years (damn, why am I still so shit?) into hard bop jazz, influences are Wes Montgomery, Kenny Burrell and most of the late fifties players. Just to get things into perspective I played in a three chord punk band in the early eighties so I am by no means an elitist, my all time favourite band being The Clash. Look forward to your responses (or not).





picautomaton said:


> Been playing drums for the past 40years, however, don't get much time to indulge these days (family!). My favourite style would be pop rock and simple rythmic drum patterns. Dig guys like Ringo, Keith Moon, Charlie Watts, John Bonham (best muscial drummer I can think off), Neil Peart and off course many others. I have two kits ( Tama and Mapex)with Zildijian and Paiste cymbals. Waiting for my daughter to grow up a bit more and will get back into making noise for the neighbours to enjoy


I used to be a drummer and percussionist (a bit of classical, although I completely sucked at mallets - mostly Timpani and snare drum; Afro-Cuban and African) years ago. @Neal - I also played quite a bit of bop, hard bop, straight-ahead etc. (inspiration from of course Roy Haynes, Elvin Jones and the older cats to guys like Bill Stewart, Brian Blade, Jeff Ballard, Paul Wertico and many others); but also loved playing straight pop, rock and even a lot of 'top-40' cover stuff. Non-jazz inspirations too many to mention, but Matt Cameron and Tim 'Herb' Alexander comes to mind (none of you bassist guys mentioned the one and only / crazy Les Claypool?)

Nowadays my musical activities are mostly limited to being a wannabe / fake second bass (in reality I'm probably somewhere between a baritone and a second tenor) in a chamber choir dedicated to performing new music commissioned by young South African composers and I'm enjoying it greatly (but still really missing the drumming ).

EDIT: @Neal - Just realized how ridiculous the sentence "I also played quite a bit of..." sounds in the context of replying to someone who's been doing it for 40 years.  I dabbled a bit for a few years, but enjoyed it greatly and miss it. Kudos for keeping it alive for all those years "

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (5/5/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Yeah, that guy is insane. Well, the whole band is, they do pretty nice stuff. Did you catch them when they were here 2-3 years ago? Was an insane show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do enjoy the prog rock scene, and Tool have some outstanding bass lines! I haven't listened to much Perfect Circle, but what I have was very good.

Folk metal is essentially normal metal with a violin or something traditional thrown in there. They usually have folklore themes as well. They look silly, but I have yet to find out that one of these bands takes themselves too seriously (a trait common across metal, minus the gothic guys). They mostly come from Finland, and those guys just seem to have it together (ALL HAIL KIMI RAIKKONEN!!) My favourite folk band is Finntroll, they sort of play polka and metal at the same time, they were actually in Cape Town and JHB last year...







Then there's Korpiklaani, who use violins and accordions...






And last but not least is Ensiferum...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cespian (5/5/16)

Guitarist for roughly 16 years. Stopped playing since the kids came along... Played mostly rock (alternative) and blues. Played lead in the high school band. Influences are/were Joe Satriani, Steve Vai and of course Mr. Hendrix himself. Rocked mostly on a Fender Strat or my customised Cort Steelie for the more mellow blues. 

Also have a decent set of Yamaha drums, but cant play for Sh#t and its stored at my moms place in her garage haha.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (5/5/16)

If any of you good people are interested we are holding our annual festival at the end of this month. Very cool event with some interesting world music set in lovely location (is the farm I stay on). Have a look here: www.*bush-fire*.com. If by chance anyone comes through drop me a PM, would be cool to meet you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## picautomaton (5/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Talking of outstanding musos... Carter Beauford's drum kit. Insane!
> 
> View attachment 53243



You also need to check out Tony Royster Jnr he's another kak drummer , I mean kak hot!! like a machine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Imperator (5/5/16)

I've been playing guitar for the last 10 years or so. I used to play pretty heavy stuff - influenced by Muhammed Suicmez, Christian Muenzner and a host of other 'technical' death metal virtuosos. Justin of Nostalgia used to be my drummer  I still don't get any freebies though, haha. 

Anyway, definitely starting to notice a correlation between vaping and musicians; my whole band vapes  The stuff I'm influenced by these days is quite toned down in comparison to my earlier days - Touche Amore, Gatherers, Balance & Composure, Tides of Man etc. 
We released this EP on Saturday if anybody is interested. 
https://pasthaunts.bandcamp.com/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (6/5/16)

I play lead electric triangle in a one man band

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lingogrey (6/5/16)

method1 said:


> I play lead electric triangle in a one man band


Well, as if the below (amongst your other musical achievements) wasn't impressive enough - I think that composing scores on the electric triangle takes a special kind of skill and sure beats the so overdone keyboard approach:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.t19/page-208#post-342059

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ezekiel (6/5/16)

method1 said:


> I play lead electric triangle in a one man band



Probably the first time since 1924's Stravinsky's when somebody took home some serious awards on triangle alone.

Seriously @method1, I know modesty is a virtue and all that jazz, but everyone (especially acclaimed composers/producers) is allowed a little bragging rights every now and then. Thanks @Lingogrey for the link.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silent Echo (9/5/16)

I've been playing guitar for 16 years now. Love my old school rock and good old blues. Currently have 2 acoustics and 3 electrics.
One of which is my trusty USA strat in sienna sunburst

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StevenToast (27/5/16)

Nice to see some drummer talk here! I am a musician, primarily a drummer, although I play guitar and keys too. I really enjoy writing my own music. Currently I play for three bands, and if you would like, you can check them out with the following links (I only put the ones for which we have music you guys can check out - the other band is called The Pranks if you really want to know  (we really appreciate 'likes' too!! )

The Liminals:
https://www.facebook.com/liminalsband
https://soundcloud.com/theliminals

YOUNG HANDS:
https://www.facebook.com/yyounghandss
https://soundcloud.com/yyounghandss

As far as drummers go, pheeeew there are so many great and talented people out in the world right now. Apart from all the classic jazz and rock dudes, like Krupa, Jo Jones, Buddy Rich, then Bonham, Moonie, and Peart, some of my favourite current drummers (which is an ever changing and morphing list btw) include Shariq Tucker, Mark Guiliana, Mark Colenburg (from The Robert Glasper Experiment - WHAT A BEAST) and of course CHRIS COLEMAN!!!

I play on a maple Sonor Force kit, with a pink sparkle finish. She is my pride and joy! Will try get some pics for y'all soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Byakko (29/5/16)

Nice to see so many musicians on here  
I play guitar,for the last 12 or so years.Enjoy playing some metal stuff although I've also written some acoustic blues stuff.I'll play whatever is fun.I'm a metalhead but contrary to popular belief not all of us are narrow minded 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/6/16)

Byakko said:


> I'm a metalhead but contrary to popular belief not all of us are narrow minded
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Absolutely! In my playlist you will find mixed together things like slipknot, fiona apple, gustav holst, iron maiden, jethro tull, tori amos, tchaikovsky...

I used to play guitar 15 years ago. Classic rock mostly. Struggling to get back into it. Mostly due to time constraints.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (11/6/16)

Neal said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> Have noticed in a couple of posts I have seen that we have a number of musicians on forum. Would be interesting to know what instrument you guys (and girls) play and what style you are into. Also who are your influences. To start things off I have played guitar for over 40 years (damn, why am I still so shit?) into hard bop jazz, influences are Wes Montgomery, Kenny Burrell and most of the late fifties players. Just to get things into perspective I played in a three chord punk band in the early eighties so I am by no means an elitist, my all time favourite band being The Clash. Look forward to your responses (or not).



Cool thread man
As my name suggests, I'm a jazz guitarist (_Well,_ _trying to be_).
Been playing guitar for around 12 years - Started with rock, slowly progressed into jazz.
I love playing jazz/bepop/bossa and well....anything that sounds good.
I absolutely love creating intricate chord melodies from standards.
Influences: Wes Montgomery, Joe Pass, Grant Green, Django Reinhardt, Emily Remler, George Benson (Especially his early stuff), Al Di Meola, _list goes on & on.




_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (12/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Cool thread man
> As my name suggests, I'm a jazz guitarist (_Well,_ _trying to be_).
> Been playing guitar for around 12 years - Started with rock, slowly progressed into jazz.
> I love playing jazz/bepop/bossa and well....anything that sounds good.
> ...


Love your influences there brother, check out Boogaloe (Ivan) Joe Jones on You Tube or elsewhere, am absolutely sure you will like. Your first three listed players (Wes Montgomery, Joe Pass, Grant Green) are my top of the top players too. As you quite rightly state...anything that sounds good! Have done my theory, but the only rule that needs to be essential is that if it sounds right it is right, if it sounds shite it is shite. Nice to hear from a fellow guitar jazzer. Keep playing man, and enjoy yourself. If you want to do your head in check out Double Standards by Martin Taylor. If you like Django it will blow you away!


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (12/6/16)

Neal said:


> Love your influences there brother, check out Boogaloe (Ivan) Joe Jones on You Tube or elsewhere, am absolutely sure you will like. Your first three listed players (Wes Montgomery, Joe Pass, Grant Green) are my top of the top players too. As you quite rightly state...anything that sounds good! Have done my theory, but the only rule that needs to be essential is that if it sounds right it is right, if it sounds shite it is shite. Nice to hear from a fellow guitar jazzer. Keep playing man, and enjoy yourself. If you want to do your head in check out Double Standards by Martin Taylor. If you like Django it will blow you away!



Thanks man, will check those out - Django is one of my personal favorites. The first time I'd ever heard of the guy was years and years back when I watched a movie called "Sweet and Low Down", check it out if you haven't. 
Also, check this out http://www.openculture.com/2014/10/django-reinhardt-demonstrates-his-guitar-genius.html

One of my favorite practicing methods is checking out a Wes/Green solo on a standard, taking a passage or phrase I like ,trying to figure out his ideas over the chord(s) and apply the same ideas in my own improvisation. I love doing the same with Charlie Parker, master bepop player in my opinion. 
Not sure if you like Bossa but check out Wave by Antonio Carlos Jobim and check how Joe Pass plays it, you'll find it on YouTube under "Joe Pass & Ella Fitzgerald". 
I've been working for months on a decent chord melody for this tune.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (12/6/16)

Neal said:


> but the only rule that needs to be essential is that if it sounds right it is right, if it sounds shite it is shite.



Couldn't agree more with the above. 
My signature says it all.....just play...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (13/6/16)

I've played drums for about 20 years now.

Dropped the acoustic kit for the Alesis DM10X Kit with a Mapex Raptor double direct drive pedal.


That's the kit, although I've added the Roland mesh mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (16/6/16)

@Neal 
Hey man, a simple question that's been on my mind for a while.
Clapton wire, when whomever came up with it, do you think they named it Clapton wire after Eric Clapton.
The way I see it, it basically is guitar string, electric guitar that is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (16/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> @Neal
> Hey man, a simple question that's been on my mind for a while.
> Clapton wire, when whomever came up with it, do you think they named it Clapton wire after Eric Clapton.
> The way I see it, it basically is guitar string, electric guitar that is.



Most definitely named after Eric Clapton. I personally would have preferred "Hendrix wire" but not up to me. I recall a Rip Trippers vid where he does actually use a guitar string as the thinner part of his Clapton wire.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (16/6/16)

Neal said:


> Most definitely named after Eric Clapton. I personally would have preferred "Hendrix wire" but not up to me. I recall a Rip Trippers vid where he does actually use a guitar string as the thinner part of his Clapton wire.


Awesome.
I actually like Eric Clapton, especially his work in Cream.
Love Hendrix as well. He's my pyjamas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (16/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Awesome.
> I actually like Eric Clapton, especially his work in Cream.
> Love Hendrix as well. He's my pyjamas.
> 
> View attachment 57913



Excellent stuff mate, you are a man of taste. I am probably preaching to the converted, but if you do not know it check out the live album Clapton recorded in mid sixties with John Mayall's Bluesbreakers, usually referred to as the Beano album. Definitive Marshall/Les Paul sound and almost single handily made the Les Paul popular after being discontinued in early sixties. Hard to believe but they could not sell many early models as it was marketed as a jazz guitar. I played a mate of mines 58 Gold Top last week (am in England at moment) that he has turned down offers of £40,000 (yes pounds, convert at R23 to £1). Made damn sure I did not drop it or knock it over.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (16/6/16)

I'll definitely check that out. 
If I held a guitar like that, I'd probably never let it go. I've always admired Les Paul's. I remember years ago making a Facebook post when Lester Polsfuss died. A few weeks ago I played on a buddy's Ibanez GB15, so smooth and effortless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (16/6/16)

Neal said:


> Excellent stuff mate, you are a man of taste. I am probably preaching to the converted, but if you do not know it check out the live album Clapton recorded in mid sixties with John Mayall's Bluesbreakers, usually referred to as the Beano album. Definitive Marshall/Les Paul sound and almost single handily made the Les Paul popular after being discontinued in early sixties. Hard to believe but they could not sell many early models as it was marketed as a jazz guitar. I played a mate of mines 58 Gold Top last week (am in England at moment) that he has turned down offers of £40,000 (yes pounds, convert at R23 to £1). Made damn sure I did not drop it or knock it over.


I think the early influences of bands like KISS steered jazzers away from the Les Paul


----------



## stratus (28/7/16)

I studied classical piano many many years ago... grade 12 through Trinity College in London. All thay knowledge and background came in quite handy when I Studied Sound Design and Synthesis through Berkley a few years back. 
I had an unforgettable and phenomenal musical upbringing. My grandfather was a disco Dj, avid music collecter and eccentric genius. I grew up listening to some crazy stuff thay I only wish I could remember. 
What I can remember and very strong influences to this day: John Lee Hooker, Elvis, The Beatles, Fats Domino, Nat King Cole, Bill Haley, Jerry Lee Lewis, Johnny Cash, James Brown, Beach Boys, Carpenters, Jackson 5, Rolling Stones, Aretha, Grateful Dead, Meatlof, The Doors, Jimi, Frank Zappa, Eagles, Black Sabbath, Led Zepplin, Roxy Music, Pink Floyd, Depech Mode Blondie, Genesis, Bee Gees, Fleetwood.Mac, U2, Queen, Elton.John, Rod Stewart, Def Lepard, Bob Marley, Police, Madonna, Michael Jackson, Metallica, Prince, Iron Maiden, Nirvana, Nick Cave, ABBA, David Bowie, Frankie goes to Hollywood, Dire Sraits, Chicargo, Guns n Roses, Jethro Tull, Pet Shop Boys, Van Halen, Alan Parsens Project...... I could go on and.on if I really had to access memories... I had a REALLY cool grandfather!!!! 
I haven't played much lately. Was just getting into it again last year but at the moment I have no gear to make or listen to music on. As a musian it really sucks. I have been writing lyrics to keep me sane which is new to me after my journey in the public music world.
But yeah... music is my god. Don't know what I would do if I couldn't hear some tunage every day. Keeps me alive and dancing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mcgeerj35 (29/7/16)

Im a muso not a paying one nor pro but do play the guitar 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

